# Nutzt Java bei Start der VM übermäßig viel Speicher?



## lacarpe (4. Apr 2007)

Ich habe in einem anderen Thread ein Problem mit zwei Java-Applikationen geschildert, für die angeblich 256MB Arbeitsspeicher nicht ausreichen sollen.
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=46852&start=19

Noch mal zusammengefasst:
Auf meinem V-Server, dem angeblich 256MB Arbeitsspeicher zur Verfügung stehen, laufen:
- 50 MB Debian Grundsystem
- 50 MB erste Java-Applikation
- 60 MB zweite Java-Applikation

Zusammen also 160MB. Da sollten doch 256MB Arbeitsspeicher locker laufen. Tut es aber nicht. Bei Start des zweiten Programms kommt eine Heap-Fehlermeldung. An den Xms/Xmx-Werten liegt es nicht, die sind korrekt eingestellt. 

Mein Hoster will mir nun weiß machen, dass 256MB bereit stehen und es stattdessen an einem Overheap-Speicher von Java liegt:


> Es bringt daher nichts, den Wert für vmguarpages zu erhöhen, da das System
> über genügend Resourcen verfügt. Vielmehr wird es an dem Overheap-Speicher,
> der beim Start von Java in Anspruch genommen möchte, liegen.


Hat er recht? Gibt es diesen Overheap-Speicher? Sprich: Benötigt die JVM beim Start deutlich mehr Speicher als wie im anschließenden Dauerbetrieb? So dass bei Start der Applikationen die 256MB kurzfristig überschritten werden?

Danke schon mal für euer Interesse.


----------



## Guest (5. Jun 2007)

hab ähnliche erfahrungen gemacht, java (ab 1.5.0) scheint beim start übermässig viel speicher zu reservieren, und wird dadurch auf vservern gekillt.
(fehlermeldung: 
Error occurred during initialization of VM
Could not reserve enough space for object heap
Could not create the Java virtual machine.
)

start mit java -Xmx64m behebt das problem (maximum von 64mb heapspeicher, evtl. auch mehr/weniger)


----------



## niteactive (5. Jun 2007)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hab ähnliche erfahrungen gemacht, java (ab 1.5.0) scheint beim start übermässig viel speicher zu reservieren, und wird dadurch auf vservern gekillt.
> (fehlermeldung:
> Error occurred during initialization of VM
> Could not reserve enough space for object heap
> ...



jo war von mir der beitrag...


----------



## Pater (9. Sep 2007)

Hi@all,
erstmal vorstellen, ich bin der Pater 

Habe den Tread und einige mehr gelesen.
Habe auch das Problem zwecks Start der vm auf vserver Suse 10.0 
Mein vServer ist bei Webtropia: 
Dynamic Expert / cpu 1500 MHz / 512 MB Ram

Habe das java-1.5.0-sun-1.5.0_03 installiert.
Bei Eingabe von java -version kommt der oben genannte Fehler zwecks ungenügend Speicher.

Wenn ich nun "java -Xmx64m" eingebe, bekomme ich ordentliche Rückmeldung.

Wenn ich danach wieder java -version eingebe, kommt wieder Fehlermeldung zwecks ungenügend Speicher.

Nun denke ich, dass das java mit 64mb lauffähig sein könnte.

Wo kann ich nun eingeben, das java imnmer nur mit 64mb startet?

Sorry, hab von java kaum Plan.

Hoffe, das Problem wurde schon gelöst, habe leider im www keinerlei Lösung gefunden.

LG  PAtER


----------

